# Securing table top



## Blumpkinson (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok so i'm going to do my best to try and describe this w/o pictures.


I'm building a table w/ a stone mosiac top, wrapped in a mitered 3'' wood boarder. I used thinset to secure the tiles to 1/4'' wonderboard, which sits on top of 3/4'' mdf to keep it from flexing. I'm also running boards under the mdf for extra protection, which will fasten to the skirt.

The stone/wonderboard/mdf combo weighs at least 70 lbs. I'm cutting a rabbit in the boarder and the skirt, so there is a C channel that the wonderboard/mdf will fit inside. The boarder will sit flush w/ the top of the tile. 

My question is that after cutting the rabbit in the skirt and boarder, there isn't enough "meat" left for me to run a screw up through the bottom of the skirt into the top. 

I need the top to be fairly secured incase anyone decides to lift it by the edge or knock into it. I'm pretty sure just gluing the boarder onto the skirt and legs wouldn't be strong enough. I hope i got the picture across, any ideas?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Why can't you run screws at an angle through the bottom supports through the MDF, and into the skirt/apron.












 







.


----------



## Blumpkinson (Jul 11, 2011)

That's what my backup plan is, but i'm alittle iffy about running screws on such an angle. And doing it pretty much all blind. The skirt will be about 3/8 after the rabbit and the top will be 1/2 wide. Would that be enough for me to run screws straight up? I figured it wouldn't be worth the risk, but this is my 2nd ww project. So my experience is limited and this table is going to weigh a ton.


----------



## juliepooch (Mar 27, 2011)

Will pocket screws work?


----------

